# Too much cure?



## y2ba (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm sure I could of looked through the forum and got the answer I wanted, but I figured I'd ask here. I made 5 -6lbs of venison jerky today ( 2 separate  2-3lb batches) using two seperate LEM Backwoods seasoning/cure packets that suggest 5 lbs of meat apiece. Once I realized what I had done I pulled the meat from the marinade after 6 hours and threw it in the smoker...they recommend 8 hrs of soak time. When done, it looks and taste good...just a tad salty..pink in the center. My question is...is it safe to eat? I'm not sure how fast the cute soaks into the meat...first time make my jerky. Thx for any input.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2016)

Y2, evening....  The meat is safe to eat.....   Cure penetrates about 1/8" per day....  If curing from both sides of the meat, that's about 1/4" per day...   ~12 hours for a 1/8" thick strip...  Since you pulled it from the marinade, it will continue to penetrate, until it is cooked...  cure starts degrading about 130 deg. F.....   So, any amount above the recommended will be cooked out...  Studies show ~10-20% of the cure remains after cooking cured meats, from a commercial establishment, where the studies were conducted on consumer ready products...  (taken from what I have read)....

The recipe they provide is a very good recipe from a technical standpoint....

*Marinade Method:*
 

Remove all sinew and fat. For best results, use a cut from the hind legs.
Cut meat into strips 8" long and 1/8" thick.
*To make the entire 5 lb. package at one time:* Dissolve entire seasoning and cure packets into 2-1/2 cups of water for 5 pounds of meat.
*To make the entire 25 lb. package at one time:* Dissolve entire seasoning and cure packets into 12-1/2 cups of water for 25 pounds of meat.
*To make smaller batches: * Dissolve 4 teaspoons of seasoning, a scant 1/4 teaspoon of cure (1.1g) and 1/2 cup of water per pound of meat in a glass bowl.
Place strips of meat in the bowl and marinate for at least eight hours in the refrigerator.
Remove strips from marinade (discard remaining marinade) and place in oven or dehydrator.


----------



## y2ba (Nov 25, 2016)

Thank you Dave. I already bagged it up and in the freezer. I was worried I'd be trashing it...hate the idea of throwing out venison. Going to make 10 more pounds today. The backwoods hickory is pretty tasty.


----------

